# How to configure and install mrtg on linux redhat



## dahlinkj (May 29, 2008)

hullo can someone assist me and show me how i can configure and install mrtg monitoring tool on linux (Redhat) machine, i want to capture the HDD,Processor and memory utilisations plus the LAN/WAN utilisation


Thank


----------



## lensman3 (Oct 19, 2007)

This URL has all the steps including setting up snmp on a Redhat Enterprise. It looks very complete.

http://www.cyberciti.biz/nixcraft/linux/docs/uniqlinuxfeatures/mrtg/


----------

